# Park International Hotel, Leicester - Aug '15



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

During world war 2 the building that originally occupied the space that building now sits on was destroyed and it was not until 1955 that the go ahead was given to replace this. Its original usage was for warehousing of footwear for "Freeman Hardy & Willis Ltd" along with lodgings for the company director and caretaker. Offices were also increasingly prominent during this era too at one point with warehousing being almost completely abandoned in its latter days.







From what I can tell in 1970 the main tower was built and from then on the buildings use became that of a hotel along with the normal sort of things that go along with a hotel, from this point the hotel changed hands a vast number of times and has had many names how ever Park International Hotel appears to be its longest standing name.

The Lower ground areas of the old warehouse were eventually used to house "Leicester Exhibition Centre" from 1980 onward.
The building closed down in 2009 after a spate of issues including concrete falling from the main tower. Although from the early 2000s it was neither a well known or popular hotel which would have heavily contributed toward its demise.
Plans for the buildings future were for student accommodation, creative workspaces, retail and resturants how ever it appears that the pot eventually ran dry and the building is stood there in a half stripped out state.
It is current awaiting demolition

*Explore*

We had no problems here at first, despite the jump from a neighbouring building. As we started on the roof, we got the roof shots first and planned to work our way down and leave through a fire exit.
When we were up the top, I noticed an unusually high amount of police cars around the area as usually it's beat bobby's in this part of town.
Thinking nothing of it, we worked our way down. When we were on the 6th floor, I heard a double beep which sounded familiar, followed by a voice. 'Fuck'. Assuming that the others hadn't recognised the sound, I suggested going onto the next explore. On our way down, we all heard a few voices below us. Quick vote, result: carry on down to the fire exit sharpish. Got there and it was screwed tight(In breach of the 1974 Health and Safety at Work Act, might I add). And so followed my record time of going up 7 flights of stairs and heading back the way we came. Just as we could see the light at the end of the tunnel, we soon realised that the light was in fact, two coppers in their hi-viz jackets.
They weren't amused and quickly told us that there were 10+ officers responding to 15 phone calls, because of us. They mentioned burgulary, but cheered up when we showed them our kit. They were all fine and had a chat with us about photography and Leicester's History. They advised us to ask permission in the future and they have also have asked me to encourage people not to visit this place. Message passed on.
Hour later, we were headed back to my place with a very angry Mrs Punk waiting for me.

(1)






(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






(11)






(12)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Ahh, all worth it for the pics. Fantastic job that man!


----------

